# final stage polish & protection on black bmw



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

guys, im looking for a bit of advice.
my daughter picked up a 2 year old 2 series bmw a few weeks ago.

Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr

before collection they machine polished it as there were washing related marks on the paintwork. whilst it was a thousand time better there are a couple of areas where you can see buffer trails that have been left.

I was going to run over the car with a hex-logic finishing pad and merzerna super finish polish (3500), this should get rid of the buffer trails shouldnt it?

finislly, what the best lsp to use on black paint these days, looking sfor something long lasting that also brings out the deep colour.

cheers for the help guys.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

legs said:


> guys, im looking for a bit of advice.
> my daughter picked up a 2 year old 2 series bmw a few weeks ago.
> 
> Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
> ...


yip, black or white hex pad. cant comment on the polish though as i havent used it.

i used the white hex pad last night on the wifes gun metal grey X4 after i polished out some scratches.

worked a treat


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Menz 3500 on white pad has worked well for polishing out wash induced marring on my black metallic VAG paint and I reckon it would be enough for trails!


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

cheers guys, its getting done in a few weeks once she goes on holiday and I can get the car for a few days


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

legs said:


> cheers guys, its getting done in a few weeks once she goes on holiday and I can get the car for a few days


hope she looks after it, nice car


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive used Scholl Concepts S20 black to good effect on BMW Sparkling brown and Mineral grey. personally a big fan of Bilt Hamber DSW as a last stage.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure MEnz 3800/4000 has enough cut to take out buffer trails, good for adding depth of colour and shine though. 3500 might give you a fighting chance with patience.

As for LSP it might be better to use a ceramic coating dependent upon her maintenance regime (assuming you aren't maintaining it weekly etc) - something like Nanolex Si3D is easy to apply, or perhaps GTecniq C1 topped with an occassional spritz of C2V3  Should keep some of the wash marks at bay if less diligent people are doing the washing.


----------

